# Guess what I got today?



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2007)

My 2nd longear! I wonder if Earl will be happy to not be the only donkey here? LOL!

So, this is my new girl. She is nameless so far. I didn't meet the seller, she was kept at his sister's house. He told me she wasn't halter broke. Then when we got there, sister's hubby acted like she would be REALLY difficult to halter and deal with... though he did say he made a lot of progress as being her friend in the 3 months they had her... so I wasn't quite sure what we would be dealing with... we 'herded" her to the trailer and she jumped in, rode loose (since she had no halter! LOL).

WHen we got home I cautiously went in, and had no probs petting her




SHe was a little nervous when I put the halter on, but again, just fine! I led her like I would a baby: rope around her butt vs yanking on her face, and she walked pretty well! Stopped a couple times, once at a little dip in our yard, and a couple times passing our other equines.

Anyhow, here are some bad pics... I promise better ones soon




















And since most (if not all?) of you don't know who Earl is, since I"m new to this part of the forum, Earl is my 2 year old chocolate donkey gelding. I have always wanted a mini donkey, but got into mini horses before I got my donkey... not last Christmas, but the one before that (2005) hubby got me my donkey



I had wanted a grey girl, but we ended up falling for this chocolate boy. (course, now I have both!



) Earl is a ton of fun...I'm sure the new girl will be, too!



I think they'd make a cute driving pair


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 11, 2007)

She says, Victoria (not Vicky)



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, And WELCOME to this side of the forum :bgrin Your donkeys are adorable, thanks so much for sharing the pictures. We have a donkey named Eral too, but hes a standard a very dark slate gray, and just full of himself



: . Corinne


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Gotta say I LOVE that last pic! Such a poser



:[/SIZE]

Oh Ya! Congrats on your new guy! Cutie!

Sandy


----------



## jdomep (Jan 11, 2007)

They are both adorable and I can't wait for daytime pictures when they meet LOL


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 11, 2007)

She is so cute and so girly looking



: 

Come up with a good prissy name for her.

Great pics...thanks for sharing ~ Teri


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 11, 2007)

hurray, a new donkey. hey, has anyone ever added up how many "we" have on the forum? AH HA, A NEW THREAD!!! so don't answer here...


----------



## Denali (Jan 11, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Your little girl looks very sweet and Earl is a handsome boy!! I must admit, I have a soft spot for chocolates, hmmm, think that has anything to do with it being my favorite food????



:

Vicki


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 11, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi there and welcome to the donkey forum from Alabama! Your girl is very sweet.



: She looks young, do you know how old she is? Earl is a handsome boy too.



: Can't wait to see pictures of their meeting!! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 11, 2007)

THEY BOTH ARE REALLY CUTE



: . SHE LOOKS LIKE A SWEET GIRL!



NIKKI


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 12, 2007)

THanks everyone! This morning I went and sat in her pen. I had cookies in my pocket (there WERE for my goats) but I thought I'd see if she'd like one. She DID!!! I broke them in small pieces to make them last longer, and got her to not leave me alone! LOL!! I can't reach out for her until she's comfortable with me, but she lets me pet her nose



She actually made it difficult to get pics of her since she wouldn't get far enough away! She's such a sweetie! Since I had to work, and it's dark when I get home, we didn't get to "play" or anything, but Saturday I plan to let her meet the other minis (horses and donkey) better. For now she is getting to know me and her mini neighbors. I did get SOME pics, but unfortunately I'm on my laptop, so I can't share them! DOH! Soon though!

Dimimore: Victoria is a pretty name!!! I'm adding that to my short list of possibilities, and I'll try it out tomarrow






Corrinne: Thanks for the welcome! LOL Earl is a great donkey name



How did you come up wiht it? ours is named after the show we like, My Name is Earl. Ever watch it? I think it's funny



And since he was an early Christmas present, his "registered" name (he's not registered, but that's what it would be lol) is CheyAut's Earl E Gift 

Sandy: Thanks! LOL I LOVE that pic... and I like to say to people, "would you like to see a picture of my [email protected]@'s [email protected]@ lol!!!

Jdomep: Thanks! I should get some daytime meeting pics this Saturday I hope!

Teri: Thanks! I'm trying to... anyone else have any ideas?

Vicki: Haha, I LOVE chocolate... mmmm.... now I want a candy bar... haha! Speaking of candy, I have 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats. Their names are Twix, Reeces, Raisinette, and Butterscotch 

Mini Lover: Thanks!



She's 2 years old.

iluvwalkers: Thanks!

Hope I didn't miss anyone, sorry if I did!





Jessi


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 12, 2007)

"Congratulations!" on your new little girl! What a pretty little jenny she is! I bet Earl (he is gorgeous ) will be just crazy



: about her. It will be fun to hear about their first meeting!

I like Debs name suggestion - Victoria - it sounds so elegant and great with Earl!

"Earl and Victoria!!" How cool is that!!

Will be anxious to see more pictures of your 2 lovely little long ears!!!



:


----------



## Denali (Jan 12, 2007)

CheyAut said:


> Vicki: Haha, I LOVE chocolate... mmmm.... now I want a candy bar... haha! Speaking of candy, I have 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats. Their names are Twix, Reeces, Raisinette, and Butterscotch
> 
> Jessi



Jessi,

I have 3 Nigerian Dwarf's!! They are Zeus, Apollo and Aries!! We used to have some a few years ago, but sold them when we got horses, not enough room. They were C.C. Cookie Doe, her kids "Rocky" Road, "Praline"s and Cream and Chocolate "Chip" and Bazil unrelated). After we realized we never rode the horses due to time, we went back to our little goats and added our little donkeys! They eat less and are way more fun!! We also have a bunch of rabbits, Havana's and New Zealands. We use all the animals for 4-H and have so much fun with them.

Vicki


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 12, 2007)

CheyAut said:


> She actually made it difficult to get pics of her since she wouldn't get far enough away! Jessi




I have the same problem with mine!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 12, 2007)

> Jessi,
> 
> I have 3 Nigerian Dwarf's!! They are Zeus, Apollo and Aries!! We used to have some a few years ago, but sold them when we got horses, not enough room. They were C.C. Cookie Doe, her kids "Rocky" Road, "Praline"s and Cream and Chocolate "Chip" and Bazil unrelated). After we realized we never rode the horses due to time, we went back to our little goats and added our little donkeys! They eat less and are way more fun!! We also have a bunch of rabbits, Havana's and New Zealands. We use all the animals for 4-H and have so much fun with them.
> 
> Vicki



Cool! NDGs are the best  I have soooo much fun with my 4! Raisin is just a baby, I've been bottle feeding him, and I enjoy it so much I don't want to wean him lol!

When I was a kid I had an albino rabbit named Sugar. My friend at work has 2 bunnies and they just had 6 babies, I might take a couple, depending on what hubby says lol!!!

Jessi


----------



## TTF (Jan 12, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> She is so cute and so girly looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree. But I am also excited for you!! I've always wanted a donkey as beautiful as her (or just a donkey!) but my dad has put his foot down for anything big besides horses and dogs. But then again, thats never stopped my mom and I before. Our first minis were around for a week or so before he even noticed! :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 15, 2007)

> I completely agree. But I am also excited for you!! I've always wanted a donkey as beautiful as her (or just a donkey!) but my dad has put his foot down for anything big besides horses and dogs. But then again, thats never stopped my mom and I before. Our first minis were around for a week or so before he even noticed! :lol:



Thanks! And Awww I'll tell her you said she's beautiful





Sorry to hear that, a donkey (ESPECIALLY a mini) isn't any bigger than a horse... and so similar in needs... if he ok's horses, I think he should ok them lol!

To All:

She now has a name. Her name is Karma. Craig and I try to follow themes when naming animals. Our other mini donk, Earl, is named after the show My Name is Earl. If you've never seen it, Earl discovers karma, and wants to right all his wrongs. We had been thinking of the girls on Earl, but Joy and Catalina didn't fit... them it finally hit me, "Karma!"

I also got a barn cam this week, we put it up Sat, so right now I"m watching her and Cocoa (one of my mini horses) on tv in my room, this is soo neat





I do have pics, let me get them on photobucket...

Jessi

Ok, I took more pics, but it's late, and I didn't realize I hadn't cropped/resized them yet... so here's just two.

Oh, first, she is really interested in being friends with two of my goats. They go in her pen, but when she comes near, they get out. They're a little intimidated I guess, but she's very sweet and curious.

Then, she was next to 3 minis. Cocoa, one of them, was being a brat with the other two (the other two are always together, Cocoa isn't usually in with them, long story...) but Cocoa and Karma seemed to get along as neighbors (which you can see in one of the pics) so yesterday I put Cocoa in with Karma, and they get along FANTASTIC!!! Cocoa was so mean to Sage and Casi (chasing them, biting, kicking) but with Karma, NONE of that bad behavior! (and they're the ones on my barn cam, so I can watch even when I"m not outside!) so I'm happy about that!





Well, here's Karma and her friend Cocoa...


----------



## Denali (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh Karma is perfect!! :aktion033: Yes, we watch the show. It is my husband's favorite right now!! I am so glad she has found a friend in Cocoa!! Everyone should have a buddy!! I am glad she is settling in well.

Vicki


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 17, 2007)

Denali said:


> Oh Karma is perfect!! :aktion033: Yes, we watch the show. It is my husband's favorite right now!! I am so glad she has found a friend in Cocoa!! Everyone should have a buddy!! I am glad she is settling in well.
> 
> Vicki



Thanks Vicki



I love that show, it's so funny  And I agree, everyone should have a buddy



I don't have an animal here that is a single... each goat, horse, donkey, cat, dog, fish, and lizard has at least one buddy  I'm just so amazed how well she and Cocoa get along. I guess I shouldn't be, Cocoa has always gotten along well with others, it's just that I tried having her with 2 really sweet mares and she was so mean to them! Glad to have my sweet Cocoa back lol!!!





Jessi


----------



## Marnie (Jan 17, 2007)

She is darling, I love the name too. That last picture is really cute!



:


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 18, 2007)

Marnie said:


> She is darling, I love the name too. That last picture is really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!





jessi


----------

